# Yarmouth traffic stop leads to drug bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Yarmouth traffic stop leads to drug bust







YARMOUTH* - After a computer check showed the owners license was suspended Yarmouth Patrol Officer David Schneeweis stopped a Dodge Durango on Route 28 near Berry Ave. just after 1 AM Wednesday. The driver was unable to produce a license or identification and as Ofc. Schneeweis was talking to him, the passenger who was observed not wearing a seatbelt reportedly became uncooperative and started yelling. Additional officers arrived and the driver 23-year old Jeffrey Lewis of West Yarmouth (left) was arrested for operating after suspension. The passenger 23-year old Devarous Hampton (right) of Hyannis reportedly continued to be uncooperative and was arrested for disorderly conduct. During an inventory search of the vehicle state police officer Kathy Sampson's K-9 was able to determine the presence of heroin in the vehicle. Three packets of heroin were reportedly recovered from the gear shift console. Both men were additionally charged with possession of class A. They were due to be arraigned Wednesday morning in Barnstable District Court.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Nice grab!


----------

